# The death of the tied on pouch?



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Good folks of the forum, with sadness, I'd like to announce the death of the tied on pouch. Listen, modern adhesives have made it possible to stop tying and start gluing on pouches. My first test has shown a doubling of band life. I just glued pouches to three slingshots, in 5 minutes, and that includes cutting off the pouches from the bands and goofing around just examining everything. It's super fast and easy! Actual glue-up can be accomplished in under one minute per slingshot! This is for latex bands (Theraband Gold in particular) but I think it will also work on gum rubber. I'm not convinced superglue is too harsh for gum rubber and plan to test it out and see. All three of the slingshots I did up tonight are on the final redoing. After they break, they'll be too short to keep using. Plus, you ought to see how beaten up they are! I don't even bother to clean them before gluing. They're filthy dirty, and the glue holds anyway! You just have to try this! As we age, we tend to become closed minded, as we naturally desire to stick with what has worked (pun intended) in the past. It's hard to imagine something as simple as gluing the bands together, after placing through the pouch in the normal manner, can actually double band life! Here's why it works. First off, the glue doesn't break down the band. Second, when you tie on a pouch, you squeeze together the band. This creates a stress point in front of the tie. That's where your band is going to break! If you just fold over the band end and glue it in place, a stress point is also created just in front of the glued area. This is almost the same as with a tie but with one difference. The stress point of a glued band is not concentrated in one tight spot like on a tied band. It's spread out! It takes twice as many shots to break! Shooting qualities are unaffected. If I had tied the three slingshots I just glued up, I'd expect them to break within 100 to 150 shots. Glued, I expect to get 200 to 300 shots with the bands. I'll shoot the heck out of all three and report in this thread. If I don't get the expected number of shots, I'll have to take back everything I've written here!

Joe


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Here are the three slingshots I glued up You can look at the pouches and see how they are glued.







.

Joe


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

I see the logic but it might be pouch,hole & bandwidth size restrictive.

??


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Frisky said:


> Shooting qualities are unaffected. If I had tied the three slingshots I just glued up, I'd expect them to break within 100 to 150 shots. Glued, I expect to get 200 to 300 shots with the bands. I'll shoot the heck out of all three and report in this thread.


With traditional editing, I get 400-450 shots before the rods break. After the repair, another 150-200 shots were fired. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Inconceivable! Lol No, actually I just know my luck with glue. It’d be be all over the dang place. Just regular old CA glue?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Interesting. Just like Sandstorm, Superglue is my nemesis. I am not afraid, and your reasoning appears sound. I am still working on my Flatband game. With tubes I get easily over 1000 shots and have gone as high as 1400 shots. Keep us updated on this adventure!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Good idea, but I guess for me there's just something about tying them on that floats my boat. It may seem silly but for some reason it brings back a lot of childhood memories, I guess I'm just old school.

I've been shooting for a very long time and to be honest I very rarely have trouble with band breakage due to the pouch being tied on.

I haven't really keep track of how many shots I get out of a band set but it's a lot, I had a bag that had 500 3/8" steel balls in it and shot the whole bag with the same band set.

Just to clarify myself, I'm not trying to say that gluing them on is not good, you may be on to something and I hope it pans out for you and others that try it.

I guess in my case, it's hard to teach an old dog a new trick!

Hope you'll keep us updated on how it works out for you.



Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Same question - what glue do you recommend?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I shoot small 7mm ammo so I use the small mircofiber pouches. To get better bandlife I use the tri-fold method at the pouch. This method also makes it easier to get the band through the small pouch hole. It might be tricky to glue the small tri-fold and then glue the folded section to the band. It would be possible but I would never be able to let go of the pouch after...lol.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

1 simple constrictor w/ waxed linen thread, takes a second. Never had one band break there, and the constrictor is good to have memorized and easy, I guess if it aint broke, I too seem to have probs, w/ CA glue getting all over, unless you something oily on your skin


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Even if glue works, I still like to tie my bands, sexier with a tie-on .


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

If you use wide bands, you just punch a larger hole in the pouch to accommodate them. That's what I do. So, if you can tie on the pouch, you can glue instead. My current skinny bands are 1/2" to 3/8" Theraband Gold. With an active length of 8" and glued, I should get approximately 1,500 shots before breakage. Reglued, I should get 400 more shots. Glued again, I should get 300 shots. That's 2,200 shots. Tied, I only get 1,050. For me, gluing is going to be the way to go. Now, if I want maximum performance, I can cut to 6" band length and get about a 1,000 shots, where tied, I'd only get 500. All this is with 1/4" bearings. 

Joe


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey @Frisky, you know what, I’ll risk glueing my hand to my forehead. I want to try it out just so I can say I’ve done it if nothing else. What brand of superglue did you use and what thickness? Was it a gel? And I guess finally, did you use an accelerator? I’ve got some Starbond medium here that might do the trick but I’d like to match what you had going as much as I’m able just to see if I get similar results.. Oh and how much did you apply? Thanks brother.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I use this stuff for all supergluing needs, unless I need super thin. It's not a gel but isn't thin. I get it at Walmart.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Being sure of what you know is not the same as being close minded. I use cuffs on all my flats - they're organic, easy to install, hold like a vise, and I've never had a break near the pouch. With all of the quantum leaps in slingshot latex, I'm surprised you're still using the near obsolete exercise band TBG. I suspect your shot count predictions are exorbitant but I'll keep an open mind while the results come in.

Also, how do your bands manage to get 'filthy dirty'?*


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Alfred, you must have erratic breakage. That's not a good thing! You want the bands to break predictably, at the pouch, where it doesn't slap you in the face. TBG is consistent. I'm careful about my shot count. I have a vitamin C bottle for each slingshot. Filled level with the top, a bottle holds 725 1/4" ball bearings. I also have 100 small ziplock bags, with 50 balls placed in each bag. That way, I could grab a bag, dump out in pocket and know I had exactly 50 shots. It wasn't enough, so I've been filling each bag with 75 balls. I'm shooting around 2,000 balls per month! I just shot up a 5,000 round bag, I expected to last three years, and had to order another one! I didn't expect to be shooting this much. However, shooting as much as I do tells a lot. If you have any kind of consistency, it shows! Look at the photos I post of broken bands. They all broke at the same place and within 100 or less shots of each other! You even know if you're consistent with accuracy. When I started hard practice, this spring, hitting a can, consistently, at 10 meters was a big deal! Now, I lay the can down, with the top facing me, and I shoot into the hole! Consistency builds accuracy. Bill Hayes didn't get so accurate by being inconsistent. The same applies to how you set up a slingshot. Being consistent with your setup allows you to analyze it and make corrections. That's how I came upon the gluing technique! Hope that helps. 53 years of shooting a recurve has taught me consistency! As for dirty bands, I shoot 95% of my shots along the river, in a dirty town (home of Spam) and the drought has gotten things dusty. I don't wash off the bands. TBG can handle it. 

Joe


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*Assume nothing. Most of my band failures (90%) occur near the fork tips, but once again, never at the pouch. Thanks for the lecture about consistency but I had absorbed that from Nathan quite a while ago. *_


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

What you've done is transfer some consistency in breakage (I'm at 100%) to the fork tips instead of the pouch. I have zero % breakage at the fork tips. I suspect you have poor tip design going on. Stress is accumulating at the fork tips and breaking the bands. It could also be a form flaw. I once owned a muskie lure business and pursued muskies all the time. Muskie fishing requires a lot of casting, and I never broke a rod. My buddy broke one almost every time out! Maybe he was buying cheap seconds, but I had both cheap and expensive rods. I think the problem was in his casting motion. That's why I believe form can matter when it comes to breakage. A nice smooth form, over and over, results in consistent shot placement and also consistent breakage location and shot count. Gluing the bands helps spread out stress and will result in longer band life. Right now, I've doubled band life, but further testing is required. We have to go about this scientifically. Emotions cannot be a part of the study.

Joe


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

For what it's worth, if my bands break I definitely prefer them to break at the pouch. I think the reason is obvious.

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes! If they break at the tips, they'll slap you in the face! If the fork ties come loose, the band will slap you in the face. We need solid ties at the tips and controlled breakage at the pouch.

Joe


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*You continue to make assumptions - poor fork tip designs or form flaws, while the sum your experience seems to be with homely natties and obsolete band material ... and that makes you an expert in all the slingshot realms. I shoot many kinds of frames - both flats and tubes, featuring clip attachments, tie-ons, short loops etc ... my game is constantly evolving - what works stays and what doesn't gets attention. Cuffs at the pouch work beautifully for me and they're mess free. I can handle band breakage wherever it occurs. If you find that glue works well for you, then good for you. It doesn't appeal to me and I'm staying with my proven cuffs. *_


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

You can always stay with what works best for you. You're used to it. You're comfortable with it. However, I look to the future! Doubling band life is just a start. Really, slingshot bands should last for 50,000 shots. They don't because people are too content with the status quo. We need to move onward and upward to perfection of the slingshot! To extend band life from 1,050 to 2,200 shots is a move in the right direction! Now, I come in, the great legend of the north in the traditional bowhunting forums, and I immediately assess the state of the sport and set out to improve it. It's only natural some will resent this and react negatively. However, if even one shooter listens and improves his/her band life using my simple method, it was worth it!

Joe


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Just curious...

The product specs says:

STRENGTH: 3500 PSI
SET TIME: 1 Minute
CURE TIME: 24 Hours

What is your time duration from glue to shoot?

Thanks


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*That's some seriously big talk Great Legend of the North. I for one, am really tired of the status quo and will definitely welcome even 5000 shots per band set. Carry On!*_


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I found that light bands stay glued, when drawn to 29-30 inches, after two hours. I usually glue at night and shoot the next day, but I have nearly 200 slingshots I can shoot! There's no need to rush. I did have glue come loose when I waited only ten minutes.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

5,000 shots per band set should be the current minimum. This business of being happy with 1,000 or even 2,000 shots is for the birds!

Joe


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Does the latex curl up or deform at the spot glued? Most talk about gluing latex suggests that solvent based glues tend to cause curling.

I'm going to get some of the JB Weld you posted which states it is specifically formulated to include gluing rubber.

I asked about the cure time because I might want to glue the bands at my gypsy tabs too.

I shoot 19 x 7 x .4 tapers for clay clod poppers and no matter how I tie I still only get less than 100 shots.

I'll let you know how it goes for me.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I just checked for curling. None present, but only about 1/2" is glued.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Hoss said:


> For what it's worth, if my bands break I definitely prefer them to break at the pouch. I think the reason is obvious.
> 
> Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk



I also much prefer pouch end breaks. 

And with latex being as cheap as it is I take a broken band as a sign of latex wearing out and don't mind replacing the entire band. Although the gluing instead of tying is intriguing. If the overseas band makers catch wind of this their labor costs will go way down. And I may give it a try to see if it is quicker and simpler than tying pouches on.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

All you have to do is try it on one bandset and see how it goes. You put the band end through the pouch in the normal manner, pulling the end about 1/2" through. Add some glue to the tag end and surface you glue to, fold over the tag end and squeeze the band together. Hold for about ten seconds and you're done. Repeat with the other side. Let it sit, for a few hours, and see how it works for you. 

Joe


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

If I continue to come up with all this innovation, I'm gonna change my handle to Green Scheen!

Joe


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I have not read every reply on this thread yet so sorry if this has been mentioned somewhere. I would like to state that glue wears down latex significantly faster than natural deterioration. So even though it may be good if you are making the bands and shooting them I do not know how well it would hold up if you made up a batch of bands and worked your way through them. I usually make up 10 bandsets at a time and make up another 10 when I am down to my last or second last bandset. Sometimes I use the 10 bands in 3 days, a week, or even 2 weeks. Depends on how much I shoot. I usually get around 600ish shots which is very good considering the thin .6 sumeike I am using. Lets say I glue up 10 bands, don't do a lot of shooting which has some bandsets sitting there for a couple of weeks. If I go to shoot one I would certainly not trust that the glue has not significantly deteriorated some if not the rest of the bandsets. I would appreciate if someone would enlighten me on the matter/speak from personel experience. Cheers.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I've been wondering the same. Will glue degrade the band over time? I have a feeling it won't. Once cured, I believe the band will actually remain stronger at the glued spot, but only time will tell!

Joe


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow 🤩 I don’t know how we got along all these years without ya. If I hadn’t spent 20 years in chemistry I’d almost believe you. Bet those other forums love ya too.


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I personally love it when my bands break at the pouch after 400 or 500 shots. Better yet , hearing a "tick" at full draw and seeing a slight nick near the pouch before the next shot,,,means a fresh set of bands on the way! The natural deterioration of the latex , especially in my high ozone and UV environment , means a roll of latx won't last long anyway so breaking keeps the fresher stuff on the frame.

No glue for me.

I simply cannot imagine going through life and settling for old dirty latex on my shooter!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*I'm so grateful that you've deigned to arrive and 'asses' the state of the sport and rescue us from stagnation O Great Legend. 50,000 shots per band set will save me SO much money - imagine, 50 shots per day for a thousand days (not counting biorhythm, life events, or molecular degeneration). Maybe you could try selling boots to mermaids. *_


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

This is a great forum, very seldom is there any tension between posters, let's stay humble and keep it that way.

Sometimes it's better just to over look thangs like this and just move on.

Just my two cents worth, I really like this forum and I'd hate to see it become a place to argue with one another. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Hoss said:


> This is a great forum, very seldom is there any tension between posters, let's stay humble and keep it that way.
> 
> Sometimes it's better just to over look thangs like this and just move on.
> 
> ...


You must not follow archery forums


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

So if you use super glue at the pouch to prevent the band breaking at the pouch won't the band just break some where else? If a set of bands would last 5,000 shots what kind of performance would you be getting?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I too wonder how you made it this long without me! Be thankful I'm here to counter those fellas who speak with great authority and little knowledge. Especially chemistry related knowledge! We need to keep the chemists at bay if we are to advance. Like my Great, Great, Great Uncle, Boniface Wimmer liked to say, "Forward! Always forward!"

Joe


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

A few answers here. Grandpa Grumpy- Yes, if a band breaks at the tie and is glued back together, it will likely break at the glued area. It'll break just in front of the glue, just like it breaks in front of a tie. The difference is it will last twice as long before breaking. You'll get better band life with glue, as you spread out the stress point. A tie is very small. It presents a concentrated stress point. The glued area is much larger, about a square centimeter in size. So, you end up with better band life. 

It's true the glue is as hard as a rock and does not stretch. Neither does a tight tie, often glued too. Neither one stretches with the latex, and that's what creates the stress point. You have to spread it out folks! 

Joe (AKA "The Legend")


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You really think your the first person to come up with this idea. I’ve been on this forum since 2012 and have see guys try every glue and new material to tie bands. And people still go back to some type of string and a constrictor knot. The Chinese who are probably the world’s leader in slingshot equipment still tie all their bands . If glueing was faster and better you don’t think they would be doing it? What about Simpleshot? If it was better they would be doing it. Or Bill Hays. Or any of the top slingshot designers. They use what they’ve learned through the years what works . And has less liability. And when a band set breaks it’s time to replace it. Band material is so inexpensive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I shot my first slingshot in 1974. Many of you weren't even born when I was taking out my Victor Model 20! In 76', I switched to that dog of a Wrist Rocket! Nothing has changed, except for two things:

#1- There's a trend toward compact designs that result in fork/frame hits.

#2- There's a trend toward faster, inconsistent latex that results in poor band life.

So, to advance, we need better designed slingshots that eliminate fork hits (I already did this) and we need to reduce the stress point on bands to improve band life. That's what the gluing is all about! It's looking to me, more and more, like gluing is going to become the norm. It's too effective and easy to not replace tied on pouches! However, if my three recently glued pouches DO NOT double band life, I'll report immediately and switch back to the pure silk ties that only I have ever used! Just like I'm the first, in the history of the world, to make slingshots out of Smooth Sumac! Those two firsts alone are enough to give me the title Green Scheen!

Joe


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I was in high school in 1974 so was shooting slingshots long before that. So that’s supposed to make me an expert.? And if you know how to properly shoot a slingshot and have proper pouch release you don’t have fork hits Maybe it’s better to learn how to shoot than try to design a slingshot to make up for poor technique.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Frisky, I thought this would happen.
Hyped innovations come and go. Example copydex and sharpened tapers. This place is like the slingshot bible, (be careful what you try to add). Good luck and I hope you do find something new. Not easy.
Salutations.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

It seems as though you think you have came up with a great idea. Sure it's easier than tying on pouches but the evidence is not there to support it. Glue breaks down the elastic, it's a simple as that. There are a lot of people who have shown proof of this on this thread. You are only undermining others and making yourself look like a fool by calling yourself "AKA the legend" and trying to prove your knowledge based off of how long you have been shooting slingshots which simply shows nothing other than how long you have been shooting them.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

My legendhood is in the bowhunting forums. As I've stated here, very plain to see, is this technique works - for ME! You might not be able to make it work. I'm a sporting goods manufacturer and have a lot of knowledge and skill working with rubber compounds and adhesives. I try and test all the time! I try this and that and test things side by side. So, I have no apprehension when it comes to trying and testing things. Now, I see real promise in the gluing technique. It might not pan out, but so far, it's looking better and better! I said people should consider trying it, on one bandset only, but they don't have to! I also have stated I'll immediately report a failure. I can really give the glued bands a workout, as I probably shoot more than anyone! I shoot afternoon, evening, late night and early morning! Way over 100 shots per day, 7 days per week! This allows for the emergence of patterns. Wear and tear patterns on bands, for example. In May and June, I wasn't shooting so much but still have polished off 6,000 balls! So, it's probably better to just let me do the testing and report. I think I'm gonna be right, and the slingshot world will never be the same! 

Joe


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Konrad said:


> Frisky, I thought this would happen.
> Hyped innovations come and go. Example copydex and sharpened tapers. This place is like the slingshot bible, (be careful what you try to add). Good luck and I hope you do find something new. Not easy.
> Salutations.



Sage advice. 

We can't know everything there is at present, so there will certainly be advances and optimizations. Maybe a few overnight revolutions along with a lot if incremental gains. I'm grateful for the innovators- without them we might still be thinking wrist rockets with surgical tubing are the pinnacle. And as you suggested, advances will be adopted as they prove themselves over time.

And for the record- I am still a fan of the sharpened tapers. For these I did and reported my own tests that showed they were not the second coming of tapers, although they did provide a small advantage in my tests by giving about the same velocity with slightly reduced draw weight. Given this small incremental nature of the gain it is hard to argue in favor of the extra $ required for the templates (or mfg cutting), though I am enjoying the templates I bought.

Cheers


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Frisky said:


> My legendhood is in the bowhunting forums. As I've stated here, very plain to see, is this technique works - for ME! You might not be able to make it work. I'm a sporting goods manufacturer and have a lot of knowledge and skill working with rubber compounds and adhesives. I try and test all the time! I try this and that and test things side by side. So, I have no apprehension when it comes to trying and testing things. Now, I see real promise in the gluing technique. It might not pan out, but so far, it's looking better and better! I said people should consider trying it, on one bandset only, but they don't have to! I also have stated I'll immediately report a failure. I can really give the glued bands a workout, as I probably shoot more than anyone! I shoot afternoon, evening, late night and early morning! Way over 100 shots per day, 7 days per week! This allows for the emergence of patterns. Wear and tear patterns on bands, for example. In May and June, I wasn't shooting so much but still have polished off 6,000 balls! So, it's probably better to just let me do the testing and report. I think I'm gonna be right, and the slingshot world will never be the same!
> 
> Joe


My opinion here but I am certain you do not shoot more than everyone on here. This is no competition and you state you shoot way over 100 shots. Like I said I am not trying to make this a competition but to give you some insight I have a catch box that I shoot atleast 1000+ rounds a day at. The bottom of the catch is thick with bearings at the end and I often have to pick up and get half way through them again before I am done. Your very cocky mate and cockiness will get you nowhere on this forum. Good luck to you.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I could shoot 2,000 per day, but there's no need to do so. Remember, I'm a bowhunter and am shooting heavy (compared to my slingshots) bows too. Shooting hunting bows is way more difficult than shooting slingshots. So, I strike a balance between the two. I could do 2000 per day with my light slingshots, with my little finger! By the way, it's after midnight, and I just completed another session! No breaks, but a band could break tomorrow. I'll keep you informed.

HDF- can you elaborate on sharpened tapers? Are you speaking of extreme tapers?

Joe


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

High Desert Flipper did extensive testing on them.
Here is his post.








Sharpened tapers, maybe something different from the hype.


I know I write long posts so I will try to break this up into a few less onerous chunks. I was curious to try "sharpened" vs regular tapers so collected a bunch of data. I will put summarized data for most tests up on this thread. I collected and am part way through analyzing a good pile of...




www.slingshotforum.com




I was very interested in them but I can't use them for my slingshot rifle, 50x20mm, 1mm Sheshou guru bands. Thankyou High Desert Flipper for you testing and spending the money. Very well said HDF.
I used this as a example because they where heralded as the next big thing. 20% improvement in bands speed. 5% was the case. They did not take the slingshot world by storm, they might have if they gave 20% extra speed. New world records would have been made.
Salutations.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Konrad- Thanks for posting that! Reading about sharpened tapers is interesting. It got me thinking of the biggest advantage that MIGHT be possible with glued pouches. If you really want speed increases, especially using slow stuff like Theraband Gold, use an extreme taper like 3/4" to 1/4". That would decrease draw weight and increase speed. It would also have poor band life. However, gluing the pouches would give you back the lost band life! I'm going to try it!

Joe


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Frisky said:


> It would also have poor band life. However, gluing the pouches would give you back the lost band life! I'm going to try it!


Forgive me generously, but you contradict yourself.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I probably didn't explain myself clearly. If you put in extreme tapers, it will weaken the pouch end of the band even more than the pouch tie. Your bands will be faster but won't last as long as regular tapers. However, if you get rid of the pouch tie and use glue instead, it MIGHT double your band life and give you the same life as a regular band, with tied pouch combo.

Joe


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Frisky said:


> However, if you get rid of the pouch tie and use glue instead, it MIGHT double your band life and give you the same life as a regular band, with tied pouch combo.


So does it "double" or "can double"? Agree, there is a very large distance between these concepts. If "doubles", then a lot of work has already been done, and such a statement has a practical confirmation. However, I do not see this. If "can double", then this is nothing more than speculation and fantasies, not confirmed by anything. I think that at first it was necessary to carry out simple experiments (be sure to ensure repeatability, that is, use a tape from the same batch, the same length and taper, the same stretching length, and so on) and get some specific results, and only then offer your own method for general discussion. Forgive me if I spoke harshly.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

There are a lot o' deep deep holes getting dug in this thread


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Konrad said:


> High Desert Flipper did extensive testing on them.
> Here is his post.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the generous nod. That post was so long I am surprised anyone got through it!

I am glad I dropped a few $ on the templates and put some time into the tests. It would have been really something if an overnight 20% speed gain had been real. But all the skepticism seemed warranted, and thus the test worthwhile.

In the end it was cool to discover the unexpected and find the slight draw weight reduction even without seeing the hyped world changing velocity gains. This and the consistency in cutting with the template has me still using them today, so time and money well spent for me.

In the end, I am still using them for the consistency and slight draw weight drop. And I may even buy a few more templates if I find a new favorite taper or if my attempt to learn butterfly pans out. And who knows, maybe some of the velocity gain will show up with a the extended butterfly draw. Of course then some might wonder what the point of a slightly faster taper is after learning how to shoot extended draw!


Cheers and happy shooting to all,


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Frisky said:


> I shot my first slingshot in 1974. Many of you weren't even born when I was taking out my Victor Model 20! In 76', I switched to that dog of a Wrist Rocket! Nothing has changed, except for two things:
> 
> #1- There's a trend toward compact designs that result in fork/frame hits.
> 
> ...


I'm not making this reply to be arguing but something you said made me laugh.

You said, I shot my first slingshot in 1974. Many of you weren't even born when I was taking out my Victor Model 20! In 76',

I had and shot my first slingshot 55 years ago.

My first slingshot was made from a hickory fork and there was still some old red rubber inner tubes around at that time and they beat the daylights out of the new black rubber inner tubes.

So I guess you could say I've been around alot longer than you think! Not old as dirt yet but getting their. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey instead of digging our heels in, maybe we should try it. I'm thinking Barge cement (contact) might work better because it is flexible. If it will hold a patch on an innertube, it might work on bands.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> Hey instead of digging our heels in, maybe we should try it. I'm thinking Barge cement (contact) might work better because it is flexible. If it will hold a patch on an innertube, it might work on bands.


Wetsuit patching compound may also work well. Pretty solvent heavy but didn't dissolve the thin foam rubbery material of my triathlon wetsuits, very flexible, and would never let go. From the wetsuit or my fingers.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Have tried it through the years. Regular super glue , super glue gel, Barge , hot glue gun , contact cement. Rubber glue. Construction adhesives. Have come to the conclusion the best for me is leather sewing thread and a constrictor knot. Get 1400 to 1500 shots on my looped tubes. Have to change the tube out because performance is dropping before they ever break. You’re never going to get 5000 shots on a set of tubes or flats. If you didn’t tie or glue them at all the material is still going to degrade unless every time you got done shooting you vacuum sealed them. The latex rubber Technology and composition would have change.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

A few comments. I never said said I was the oldest here. There are a lot of old guys out there, and I dismiss them. That's what society calls for! 

I agree we've been using adhesives to patch bike tires for years! As a former bicycle racer, I patched pure latex tubes I ran in the 70 and 80s! Never a problem. SJAaz just made my case! Now, it's time for a few others to try this technique so we can change the world for the better! So far, I've shot the first slingshot 70 times. Been using my heavier slingshots and shooting into the catch box of late. I'll get back to testing the three I just glued.

Joe


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

treefork said:


> View attachment 351922


Amen! 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Frisky said:


> A few comments. I never said said I was the oldest here. There are a lot of old guys out there, and I dismiss them. That's what society calls for!
> 
> I agree we've been using adhesives to patch bike tires for years! As a former bicycle racer, I patched pure latex tubes I ran in the 70 and 80s! Never a problem. SJAaz just made my case! Now, it's time for a few others to try this technique so we can change the world for the better! So far, I've shot the first slingshot 70 times. Been using my heavier slingshots and shooting into the catch box of late. I'll get back to testing the three I just glued.
> 
> Joe



I love the enthusiasm and can see that the idea may have merit. I also agree that some of the concerns are also valid. 

Me? I'm worried that latex has a lifespan and its elasticity probably degrades over time so I worry that the performance of the band may fade slightly as lifetime extends. Although I have to admit I have not tested this and dont know that it is a real concern. It would be interesting to see if 1207th shot is as fast as the 32nd.

If band life doubles with no loss of performance, you'll here zero complaints from me.

At the same time, the current price of elastic, lifespan of my current tied bands, and time required to make new ones aren't giving me a huge push to change things up. 

But again, I love the idea and your enthusiasm- it'll be interesting to look back in a few years and see if tied bands are fading in the rear view mirror then like surgical tubing did before and theraband is now.

Cheers, happy innovating, and happy shooting


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Frisky, I thought this would happen.
> Hyped innovations come and go. Example copydex and sharpened tapers. This place is like the slingshot bible, (be careful what you try to add). Good luck and I hope you do find something new. Not easy.
> Salutations.


Okay all I have to add is I really like my sharpened tapers. Only because that's what I bought in the template and they work just as good as a normal taper. And when you need to cut it down and re-tie you keep the same taper instead of your taper moving with each cut.

I tried a tiny drop of super glue on my tubes with the Chinese cuff and they did it does stop the car from slipping so far. No side effects and it locks in position. Also tried fixing a tiny rip with super glue and it worked great has not continue to represent several dozen shots.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Cjw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It seems that society and tech have moved equal amounts in opposite directions- I love the sentiment and the meme.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The concept of glued together bands instead of tying is very old but for some reason just didn't catch on.

I have examples of glued together pouchside bands from up to 50 years ago in my collection... which means it was probably used even before that time since they were mass produced examples....
I also have several examples of integrated pouch and bands bandsets.... all made made together when the bands were injection molded.

If I had to guess why it didn't catch on, and it would be merely a guess, retying is easier for the common person than reglueing? Like I say, I don't know... the glued together bands are really old and are still holding together.... so I know if you use the right kind of glue it's certainly possible to use glue.

Also, just so we know we're talking about the right thing... the glue used on the old bandsets is most certainly not cyanoacrylate based... as the connection is very pliable and not stiff.
I've also tried using many different types of modern glue and none have had the holding ability and durability of the old "whatever it's called" glue had.... so there's quite possibly a heating component as well, like maybe ironing the two side together as well.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Very interesting Mr Hayes, well I don't think many members would be into that kind of scene, but Latex clothing making cement (rubber cement). I looked at it a year ago but didn't see it mention anywhere amongst the members.
Any thoughts?




Also Bish's original tear mender. A latex based adhesive.





I have Copydex and a carpet laying latex based adhesive. It's not that strong. To repair broken bands. I wouldn't trust it for my 1mm Sheshou guru. Seems to be a waste of money so far.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Huh, latex clothing patch /repair cement. It hadn't occured to me to search for that.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Older samples of glued on pouches might have been vulcanized? That process was used going way back. It could have been rubber cement, like we use on bike tire patches, but even that starts to get brittle over time. Last month, I looked at a 20 year old tube, and the glue around a patch was deteriorating. What I like about superglue is how quick it is and how the band isn't constricted. It's just pressed flat. The test of time is in the number of shots taken. If you can shoot them enough to exceed your normal shot count using tied on pouches, it will have passed the test of time and durability. That's why glue might be viable for active shooters. If you glue and let them sit for a few years, it might not work out.

Joe


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I ran a few tests on tied vs glued bands and came up with the following numbers:

Bands tied to 6” active length gave me an average of 115 shots.

Bands glued to 6” active length, with one bandset being 5.25”, gave me an average of 143 shots. The 5.25” length bands only lasted 74 shots. 

So, I got significantly more shots out of the glued bands, but I didn’t get twice as many as I had expected. I came up with the reason. These bands already had over 1,100 shots in them. When reduced to 6” and under active length, they just weren’t going to last long, whether tied or glued. I now need to do another test with new bands. I also need others to try it. If a number of us get greater bad life with glue, it will be hard to ignore! Especially considering gluing is three times faster than tying. Accuracy also seems to be good. I nailed a pop can three straight hits at 42 yards! I then fell apart and missed the next 4 shots but hit close enough to move the can as it floated in the algae at the river. All glued bands broke in front of the glued area, the same as the tied bands breaking in front of the tie. No glue failures at all. The photo shows how they break out in front of the glue line where the stress is. The only time a band won’t break at a stress point is if there’s a flaw in the band. So, relieving the stress point is vital to extending band life. 

Joe


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Are you sure you don't have bad band material?

Something just don't seem right to me, I've never had a band set that I only got 115 shots out of which leads me to think that you must have some bad rubber.

I've got more shots than that with bands that looked like they would go just anytime.

I'm not disputing your results at all, but something just don't seem right to me, if I didn't get more shots than that from a set of bands I would think something was wrong with the rubber.

If this was the norm, the way I shot sometimes I wouldn't get nothing done but tying on new bands. 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Hoss- These bands had tied on pouches and were shot 700 to 800 shots before they broke. They were then glued and got 300 to 400 more shots! This final gluing, of the same bands, resulted in the low shot count. They had 1,200 to 1,300 shots through them.

Joe


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Just for the heck of it, I glued again, to 5", on my favorite slingshot. It will be 2 hours since gluing, in a few minutes, and I'm taking this one out again.

Joe


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I don't have a dog in this fight. I won't be gluing anytime soon, but if it works for you then that's all that matters. My only point of contention is where you say gluing is three times faster. It may be faster to actually stick the band together, but if you have to wait 2 hours for a full cure, then it's a moot point. Even if you only have to wait 5 minutes it's still not faster than tying, whether using a constrictor or wrap method. I can tie a constrictor knot in about 5 seconds. So 10 seconds tie time for both sides and then I'm done. Sure there's a bit of time to set the bands in a jig, but it's still only a minute or two to tie up a complete bandset that's ready to go. You still have to apply the glue, make sure everything is lined up, hold the sides together, watch for squeeze out, etc. IMO I just can't see how it's that much easier or faster to really be worthwhile. 

If band life is the real argument for gluing, I will concede to the _possibility_ that they might last longer. But I've also rarely had a band fail before the elastic has already started to give up some of its moxie. So if the bands stay together while the elastic is on its downward curve of usefulness, then what's the point? Especially with TBG which starts to feel like stretching a wet noodle after not too long. As an analogy, when shooting a pre-charged airgun you get a certain amount of useful shots before the performance drops. Velocity decreases and accuracy suffers. So instead of shooting until the tank is empty (as in extended band life with under performing elastic), you refill before performance drops (band breaks and replaced with a new one) and carry on as usual.

Not looking for a fight, just sharing one insignificant person's opinion!


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

The white slingshot shown above had the bands break before I hit full draw on the first shot. They didn't break at the glue line. That means the elastic is worn out.

StringSlap- when I tie, I always put a drop of glue on the tie, so I wait anyway. The only time gluing wouldn't be much faster than tying is if you need to shoot the slingshot immediately. Most of us have multiple slingshots and tie bands for them in advance. I can see the BIG ADVANTAGE of gluing is a huge increase in band life when bands are fresh! If you tie up a fresh pair of bands, and get about 500 to 700 shoots before breakage, you'd probably get 1,000 to 1,400 shots out of the same bands if you had glued them. That will be the next test!

Joe


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Frisky said:


> I ran a few tests on tied vs glued bands and came up with the following numbers:
> 
> Bands tied to 6” active length gave me an average of 115 shots.
> 
> Bands glued to 6” active length, with one bandset being 5.25”, gave me an average of 143 shots. The 5.25” length bands only lasted 74 shots.


Sorry, but your tests are somewhat amateurish. To get a more or less objective picture, you need to do the following: take a wooden block, fix the slingshot on its end in any convenient way and make a mark to which we will pull the bag. this will ensure repeatability of the draw. Cut several groups of equal active length and taper from the same latex roll. Glue one, tie the other with amber tape, the third with a constrictor knot, for example. Shoot groups before breaking, using the same shells for all. It is advisable to shoot indoors in order to ensure an equal air temperature during the tests. If the above conditions are met, it will be possible to obtain relatively objective results that can already be submitted to the forum.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

No. That's for the more scientific types to perform for me. They can do the controls of the scientific method. My job is to do real world testing. That's more important! How does the glue hold up out in the heat and sun and cold and pollutants? My only controls are shot count and draw length, as I hit the identical anchor each shot. If I'm right (and I usually am) I'm going to see a huge increase in shot count over tied bands and will forever change the world of slingshot shooting for the better! Just imagine getting in twice the shots you're used to getting out of your bands!

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> I shot my first slingshot in 1974. Many of you weren't even born when I was taking out my Victor Model 20! In 76', I switched to that dog of a Wrist Rocket! Nothing has changed, except for two things:
> 
> #1- There's a trend toward compact designs that result in fork/frame hits.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by the title Green Scheen ?


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Richard "Blue" Scheen was the man to beat, in competition shooting, for many years. There's only one Blue Scheen. So, the next greatness in this sport might as well be "Green Scheen!"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> Richard "Blue" Scheen was the man to beat, in competition shooting, for many years. There's only one Blue Scheen. So, the next greatness in this sport might as well be "Green Scheen!"


You speak highly of yourself . Now this crazy glue thing is your claim to the title ?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Frisky said:


> No. That's for the more scientific types to perform for me. They can do the controls of the scientific method. My job is to do real world testing. That's more important! How does the glue hold up out in the heat and sun and cold and pollutants? My only controls are shot count and draw length, as I hit the identical anchor each shot. If I'm right (and I usually am) I'm going to see a huge increase in shot count over tied bands and will forever change the world of slingshot shooting for the better! Just imagine getting in twice the shots you're used to getting out of your bands!
> 
> Joe


Sorry again, but any testing is done to get some objective results, no matter whether it is positive or negative. Heat, cold, moisture - this is the second stage of testing. But it makes sense to carry out the second stage only after it has been proven that in some standard conditions the adhesive connection is more reliable than strapping. So far, I do not see any systematic test results, only words. You can be accused of trying to fit the test results to the desired result.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Frisky said:


> Richard "Blue" Scheen was the man to beat, in competition shooting, for many years. There's only one Blue Scheen. So, the next greatness in this sport might as well be "Green Scheen!"


*Um*_* ... did you mean Richard 'Blue' Skeen?*_


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

No. It's spelled Scheen.

Joe


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm finishing up making chokecherry jam. Later, I'll have time to do a more controlled test. I'll report and get someone to do a test on their setup. As proof begins to accumulate, I'm certain everyone will switch to glued bands. One thing I have determined is the glue does not break down the latex. I've also determined the glue holds for light to medium strength bands. I have no reason to believe it wouldn't hold for the heaviest bands.

Joe


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Frisky said:


> No. It's spelled Scheen.
> 
> Joe


_*Really? Google had no results for Richard 'Blue' Scheen but I did find this -




*_


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Frisky said:


> As proof begins to accumulate, I'm certain everyone will switch to glued bands. One thing I have determined is the glue does not break down the latex. I've also determined the glue holds for light to medium strength bands. I have no reason to believe it wouldn't hold for the heaviest bands.


The weight of the proof lies with the one who asserts, not with the one who denies (a position of Roman law). So try to convince.  Spoiler alert: it won't work.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I was calling him Blue Skeen, as the videos have that spelling. However, there's a big article on him, from the The Times Herald of Port Huron, Michigan, that spells his name Scheen. 

Joe


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

You're always going to have your deniers. Some folks deny election results, some deny our moon landings. They're known as a doubting Thomas. I assert the truth, and when the dust settles, that assertion will be reality!

Joe


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Frisky said:


> I was calling him Blue Skeen, as the videos have that spelling. However, there's a big article on him, from the The Times Herald of Port Huron, Michigan, that spells his name Scheen.
> 
> Joe


_*I'm guessing Google has it right. But you can still be the magnificent Green Scheen. *_


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I kind of like Green Skeen better, lol! Be on the watch for a hunting result I might soon be posting. It will become legendary!

Joe


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Frisky said:


> I kind of like Green Skeen better, lol! Be on the watch for a hunting result I might soon be posting. It will become legendary!
> 
> Joe[


_*Legendary?! Please hurry Green One, the drama is unbearable.*_


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

His obituary states his name as Skeen. A list of his parents, siblings and chidren all have the last name Skeen. I believe you and your one source of info are incorrect.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> I kind of like Green Skeen better, lol! Be on the watch for a hunting result I might soon be posting. It will become legendary!
> 
> Joe


You seem to be avoiding the question . What exactly makes you legendary or worthy of a title ?


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Well, I too prefer Skeen. It's just that the newspaper article had it as Scheen. We'll go with Skeen.

What makes me legendary? The answer is so obvious, the very question is unworthy of an answer! It's like asking, is water wet?

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> Well, I too prefer Skeen. It's just that the newspaper article had it as Scheen. We'll go with Skeen.
> 
> What makes me legendary? The answer is so obvious, the very question is unworthy of an answer!
> 
> Joe


It's not obvious . That's why I asked . Could you please explain .


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Ok. Have you heard of the Divine Right of Kings? I followed historical precedent and became the Legend of the North by Divine Right. My greatness was bestowed upon me by a higher power. It's not something I fabricated.

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> Ok. Have you heard of the Divine Right of Kings? I followed historical precedent and became the Legend of the North by Divine Right. My greatness was bestowed upon me by a higher power. It's not something I fabricated.
> 
> Joe


OK .That's what I thought . Good luck to you .


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Well this was amusing to read through to say the least…..do you not find it awkward with that big fold at the pouch? And who cares about band life? If I’m hunting I might shoot 5 shots during a hunt if I have 5 opportunities…and if I’m target shooting, as soon as I feel the elastic start to wear down I switch sets. I never wait till one tears. Elastic is cheap! And the fun is perfecting your cut for your style!
Anyway…if this works for you best of luck! But I’ll be using my cotton butchers twin for a long long time.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes, but have you tried pure silk thread? If I'm going to use an archaic method of pouch attachment, I'm going to do it in style!

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well let's get you set up with your new forum name and avatar .

*The Green Skeen







*


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Frisky said:


> Yes, but have you tried pure silk thread? If I'm going to use an archaic method of pouch attachment, I'm going to do it in style!
> 
> Joe


Not until you genetically create the superior worms to spin it.


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Lots of jealousy in this forum, but just like in the bowhunting forum, you'll soon be thanking me for my contributions. I've already introduced you to Smooth Sumac natties, pure silk thread wraps and glued on pouches. That's all in my first ten months!

Joe


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*I've had enough of this BS and deflection - time for some really straight talk. No one is jealous of you, your ego is nausea inducing - as big as the Hindenburg and filled with just as much gas. The fact that you would crown yourself king of anything and cite divine providence is a textbook sign of severe mental illness. You'll have an answer for this as you do for everything, which is another sure sign. Quite possibly you are beyond help. *_


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> Lots of jealousy in this forum, but just like in the bowhunting forum, you'll soon be thanking me for my contributions. I've already introduced you to Smooth Sumac natties, pure silk thread wraps and glued on pouches. That's all in my first ten months!
> 
> Joe


I'm seeing a Nobel Peace Prize in someone's future !


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Frisky said:


> Ok. Have you heard of the Divine Right of Kings? I followed historical precedent and became the Legend of the North by Divine Right. My greatness was bestowed upon me by a higher power. It's not something I fabricated.
> 
> Joe


Proverbs 16:18

Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall.



Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Treefork what ever happened to the members we use to have. Now it’s just a bunch of bloviating on the forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cjw said:


> Treefork what ever happened to the members we use to have. Now it’s just a bunch of bloviating on the forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm thinking that there is at least two mental institutions that are allowing patients access to the internet and they found this forum ?


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

The old experts went the way of the dodo. Now, you have me! You should be grateful!

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> The old experts went the way of the dodo. Now, you have me! You should be grateful!
> 
> Joe


All hail the great Green Skeen .


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Frisky said:


> The old experts went the way of the dodo. Now, you have me! You should be grateful!
> 
> Joe


Sorry buddy but the old experts forgot more about slingshots than you’ll ever know. And they weren’t bragging blow hards . They were humble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Those old guys didn't know much, except for Rufus. Maybe Dgui too. It's time to move ahead, while taking with us the best of the past (natty frames and Theraband Gold and gum rubber) and updating it for the future, by using modern adhesives.

Joe


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Well head on your lonely journey. Nobody here wants to follow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> Those old guys didn't know much, except for Rufus. Maybe Dgui too. It's time to move ahead, while taking with us the best of the past (natty frames and Theraband Gold and gum rubber) and updating it for the future, by using modern adhesives.
> 
> Joe


What about Blue Skeen ? I thought you liked him ? That's how you came up with Green Skeen .


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

BS is up there too, but I haven't seen him shoot.

Joe


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I think someone is just being a troll, very un slingshotforum like behavior


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

.....or you could go with, Blue Glue Green Skeen !


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Ok. Here's the scoop. This summer, I'll cut two sets of identical bands, one will have a tied on pouch and one will be glued. I'll make an accurate shot count, with each slingshot, and I'll see what happens and report. If someone else does likewise, that will be great! We can establish whether or not gluing is more effective than tying. 

Joe


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Frisky said:


> Ok. Here's the scoop. This summer, I'll cut two sets of identical bands, one will have a tied on pouch and one will be glued. I'll make an accurate shot count, with each slingshot, and I'll see what happens and report. If someone else does likewise, that will be great! We can establish whether or not gluing is more effective than tying.
> 
> Joe


 nevermind


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Frisky said:


> Ok. Here's the scoop. This summer, I'll cut two sets of identical bands, one will have a tied on pouch and one will be glued. I'll make an accurate shot count, with each slingshot, and I'll see what happens and report. If someone else does likewise, that will be great! We can establish whether or not gluing is more effective than tying.
> 
> Joe


Even if the tied on pouch wins or is close you will always be the Green Skeen .


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I can make a prediction. The glued band will win. It has a better distributed stress pattern and better band harmonics. It's just as fast as tied, but it has a softer feel, due to superior harmonics.

Joe


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

New (old guy) who saw your thread, and said why not. My old fingers do not like tying tri folds. BUT;


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

That should hold just fine!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

My experience was not so nice. I was using Gorilla Glue standard Super Glue on .5 bands from simpleshot.com. Put just a tiny drop of glue on one side spread it all over around and then fold it over and pressed it together let it sit for an hour. I did this to two brand new two sets of bands and both sets of bands pulling them back not even to a full draw it snapped right at the super glue line.? When I tried to remove the superglued tabs they crumbled in my hand like they were dry-rotted in the sun.

Luckily I made them long so that I could retie them in the normal way with ribbon no problems, but very bad experience, maybe the latex is too thin but they snapped at about 25 inches.... both times first draw??


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm presuming like any gluing job the surfaces need to be prepared by wiping down with alcohol to remove talc ect .When repairing bike inner tubes I even scuff the rubber with sandpaper for good adhesion .


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

All the glue did was hold the trifold until I could get it tied


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Vince- it seems as though Gorilla glue attacked the latex. Try the JB Superweld I posted. 

Joe


----------

